# Tegu caption, giveaway contest voting?



## Max713 (Aug 3, 2011)

Entries ended about a week ago, will we see the voting poll soon? Whats the word?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 3, 2011)

_In due time,.. Josh is working on it_


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 3, 2011)

I saw some great entries, good luck to all who entered!


----------



## adam1120 (Aug 3, 2011)

TEGUTALK GIVEAWAY '11!!!!!!!!! WHAAAOOOOOOO VOTING COME TONIGHT GOODLUCK TO EVERYONE OUT THERED


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Sep 28, 2011)

I won the contest!! i cant believe it i literally just checked my email and boom there was a message i thought it was fake but apparently not. This is honestly the first contest i entered and i won it


----------



## james.w (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats Jeremy, when will you receive your Tegu? Do you have any currently?


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Sep 28, 2011)

yeah i had a gold tegu but he passed away a few months ago. i bought him from someone on craigslist and it wasnt healthy so i tried my best to care for him but unfortunately he wasnt able to recover fast enough :'(
i just meesaged josh about it to see if it was for real im waiting for a response and now i will be sending him my info


----------



## JohnMatthew (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations, loved the picture!


----------



## Josh (Sep 29, 2011)

Congrats Jeremy!


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Sep 30, 2011)

hey josh do you have any details on when im too receive the tegu


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 30, 2011)

_Congratulations




hopefully you'll be receiving your little AA sometime soon_


----------

